# We're going to Disneyland in t-minus 7 days!



## koshergrl

We hit Cali on the 27th, we'll be in the park the 28-29, fly homeward the 30th.

The kids have never been, we're going with my niece, it's going to be a total over the top blast!


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I'm going to Italy in a month


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Michelle420

It's alot of fun but the lines are long to wait for the rides. I liked Universal Studios better.


----------



## koshergrl

drifter said:


> It's alot of fun but the lines are long to wait for the rides. I liked Universal Studios better.


 FastPass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That is great.

Have a wonderful time.  We always have and it's been open sixty or more years.

Travel safely.


----------



## Michelle420

I hope you and your family have a lot of fun


----------



## LA RAM FAN

koshergrl said:


>




thats great,bet those pics got you really excited huh?

you can go to disneyland and forget all the problems in the world,thats a good vacation to take to.

when your there,do me a favor.I hear from LA contacts of mine that there are more and more fans of the LA Rams out in droves there wearing LA Ram jerseys since it it well known in sports circles they are going back to LA next year,let me know if you spot any Ram fans out there with LA jerseys on.Its kinda an obsession of mine obviously.lol

expect Rams to be back in LA next year. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Swagger

I remember having to atone for some alleged outrage back in 2003 in the States while we spent the summer on my in-laws' farm and got dragged to the one in Florida for five days. I fuckin' loved the water parks and probably had a better time than than my sister-in-law's kids. In our best holidays album it's up there in the top ten.


----------



## chao$

Have fun, KG, make sure to post some pix.


----------



## koshergrl

chao$ said:


> Have fun, KG, make sure to post some pix.


 I will....my niece has a go pro but I won't be posting any videos lololol. I will post pics though. you guys can eat your hearts out.


----------



## Harry Dresden

9/11 inside job said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats great,bet those pics got you really excited huh?
> 
> you can go to disneyland and forget all the problems in the world,thats a good vacation to take to.
> 
> when your there,do me a favor.I hear from LA contacts of mine that there are more and more fans of the LA Rams out in droves there wearing LA Ram jerseys since it it well known in sports circles they are going back to LA next year,let me know if you spot any Ram fans out there with LA jerseys on.Its kinda an obsession of mine obviously.lol
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

i can answer that right now....here in orange county no one gives a rats ass about the rams....i havent seen anything with rams on it out here in at least a decade....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Stop trolling the thread, please.  Your snarky comments aren't needed. Thanks


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Stop trolling the thread, please.  Your snarky comments aren't needed. Thanks


who is trolling the thread?....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Harry Dresden said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling the thread, please.  Your snarky comments aren't needed. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> who is trolling the thread?....
Click to expand...


The comments I deleted


----------



## koshergrl

It appears my children are neither one born rightwise King of England.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## LA RAM FAN

what got your -"i assume daughter in that pic above scared? ,did she see the ghost of sleep hollow walking about?


----------

